# Powerstar and other AGM. Are they OK?



## flashedarling (Jun 30, 2008)

So I'm thinking about buying some Powerstar AGM batteries because I need around 75Ah to power my bike the distance I want. Although I know that Optima Yellow top are the best I want to get something cheaper. Has anyone else used Powerstar batteries and can tell me if they die easy or if they are alright.

A better question would be if you've had any AGM batteries that just sucked for you and died especially easy I want you to let me know so that I can avoid them when making my purchase decision.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

No experience with AGM, but GELs are working out well for me. These a 24 size, the same as a car battery. 
They can be mounted on their side, if space is a problem. No watering. $129.00 each.


----------

